
Thousands Petition Netflix to Cancel Amazon Prime's Good Omens - laurex
https://www.theguardian.com/books/2019/jun/20/petition-netflix-cancel-amazon-prime-good-omens-christian-neil-gaiman-terry-pratchett
======
viburnum
It was a little flat but it wasn’t that bad.

